# It only takes one



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Will silicon anodes effect the flammability of Lithium cells ?


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

RIPPERTON said:


> Will silicon anodes effect the flammability of Lithium cells ?



I doubt that it either helps or hurts. The electrolyte has been the big flammability culprit to date, which is why many are trying to create solid electrolytes.


I don't subscribe to any particular one of the items in the labs as being "the one;" only that mathematically at least one will succeed and usher in the next stair-step in the exponential cycle. Some are doubtless scams like EEStor; some they will simply fail to work around some flaw such as low number of charge cycles (at least yet - some chemistries have recently received renewed interest exactly because they figured out how to expand the number of charge cycles). I just keep throwing them out because eventually some of the skeptics will finally "get it" - that unless technology comes grinding to a sudden halt it is already inevitable that cheap batteries and solar are on the way. The only things that stop that cycle are the limits of physics; the cost of raw materials and labor; or us simply running out of new ideas. The first is overcome with new paradigms (e.g. Lead Acid gives way to NiCad gives way to LiIon etc.); the second by focusing more on manufacturing techniques (24M) or giving cheaper materials another look (sulfur, carbon, water, iron). The third hasn't really happened yet.


----------

